# Going to push the big red BUY button



## Millennium (Jul 17, 2010)

i3 530 or i7 950? Going with a H50 so which clocks better? Coupled with 

Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2

and 4gb 1600 ram. I'm in the UK so where is cheapest. I do gaming, video and photo stuff. Dual or quad folks, what do you think? More to come!

ps I'm hoping to buy on Monday


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2010)

your gonna have a hard time fitting a i7 950 in a 1156 socket


----------



## Millennium (Jul 17, 2010)

I meant a 750.... That's i5 I think!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 17, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> your gonna have a hard time fitting a i7 950 in a 1156 socket



this man has a point.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 17, 2010)

Id get the products 100% clear before you go anywhere near a shopping basket.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 17, 2010)

I could have posted on UK forums but i believe you lot are the most technically savvy people I know on the internet. Certainly my last post was answered well! Please help, I'm leaning towards QUAD core although it's an older process (32nm vs 45nm)...


edit: I'm going to use a H50 for cooling


----------



## Millennium (Jul 17, 2010)

I know this thread is/was full of mistakes but please keep posting!


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2010)

Get the quad. Video and photo stuff will thank you for it.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 17, 2010)

The only thing was that on hwbot the 530 was reaching 6GHz plus while the 750 was reaching 5ghz. Can I hope to get a big difference with H50? I do hope so. Also can people link me the parts for cheap?  
Cheers


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2010)

Millennium said:


> The only thing was that on hwbot the 530 was reaching 6GHz plus while the 750 was reaching 5ghz. Can I hope to get a big difference with H50? I do hope so. Also can people link me the parts for cheap?
> Cheers



You're not going to come close to those clocks with an H50 or even a good water cooling system. Those clocks are achieved with LN2 and dry ice. With the H50 you should be able to hit around 4ghz which is more than enough. For buying parts go to a reputable etailer in your area. Retail prices aren't going to be very different so there is no "cheap parts" when buying new.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 17, 2010)

tyvm erocker! Anyone in the UK give me the cheapest price? Cheers


----------



## Frick (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't you have like pricerunner or something for that?


----------



## Millennium (Jul 17, 2010)

I have froogle, but I was hoping someone else has experience 

edit: What's the best value DDR3 4gb (2*2) 1600 MHz in the uk? Cheers


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 18, 2010)

Millennium said:


> I have froogle, but I was hoping someone else has experience
> 
> edit: What's the best value DDR3 4gb (2*2) 1600 MHz in the uk? Cheers



Froogle works the same for everyone.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 18, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111805

Enjoy


----------



## Millennium (Jul 18, 2010)

Does the Corsair H50 come with thermal paste? Thanks.

Edit: it does


----------



## Millennium (Jul 18, 2010)

Just realised that the 120mm rad.fan from the H50 won't fit in my case which only has 90mm fans! It's a Lian Li PC 60 case. What would be a suitable replacement air cooler (and fans if necessary)? I'd like to hit 4-4.2ghz on the i5 750 ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Just realised that the 120mm rad.fan from the H50 won't fit in my case which only has 90mm fans! It's a Lian Li PC 60 case. What would be a suitable replacement air cooler (and fans if necessary)? I'd like to hit 4-4.2ghz on the i5 750 ...



well do you have a spare 120mm fan laying around?  Reason I ask. By the looks of the back of the case, you can probably drill a 120mm fan whole in the back of the case. It's 92mm after all. 

 here is a Link to the Picture that I was looking at. 

http://www.dansdata.com/images/llpc60/back280.jpg


----------



## Millennium (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd rather avoid that route but it's possible I suppose. I do have a 120mm spare fan so I can get the measurements. Any air alternatives though?


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 19, 2010)

Millennium said:


> I have froogle, but I was hoping someone else has experience
> 
> edit: What's the best value DDR3 4gb (2*2) 1600 MHz in the uk? Cheers



G.Skill NQ Series 2x2Gb


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Millennium said:


> ps I'm hoping to buy on Monday



So its monday, have you put the order through?

BTW which video card are you going for?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 19, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> Id get the products 100% clear before you go anywhere near a shopping basket.



+1

The most important rule when building your own is that you know the components like you do your dick. 

As for cheapest, it's best to look around. I usually shop at Novatech, eBuyer and Aria - avoiding other places.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 19, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> +1
> 
> The most important rule when building your own is that you know the components like you do your dick.
> 
> As for cheapest, it's best to look around. I usually shop at Novatech, eBuyer and Aria - avoiding other places.



LOL nice one.  I totally agree on the sites you recommend and Im pretty sure your problem with OverCOCKers is the same as mine............customer support


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL nice one.  I totally agree on the sites you recommend and Im pretty sure your problem with OverCOCKers is the same as mine............*customer support*



Exactly!


----------



## Millennium (Jul 19, 2010)

I compared Ebuyer, Aria and Novatech and they are all a little more expensive then Scan (Today only has a reasonable offer on, or did yesterday!)

I'm unsure as to the cooler and if I should add an SSD. What do you think? (See attachment)

Edit: Going to keep my current video card to save some cash, it's an 8500gt  Might upgrade later.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Millennium said:


> I compared Ebuyer, Aria and Novatech and they are all a little more expensive then Scan




Generally speaking Ebuyer and Novatech are cheaper than Scan and OCUK.

Ebuyer have a free delivery service, Novatech has a promotional free delivery services which will last a few weeks.




Millennium said:


> I'm unsure as to the cooler and if I should add an SSD. What do you think? (See attachment)
> 
> Edit: Going to keep my current video card to save some cash, it's an 8500gt  Might upgrade later.



It depends what you need SSD for, if you can afford SSD you can afford a new video card that 8500GT should be the first thing to go, no games will be on it at a satisfactory level of detail or resolution period.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok let's table the SSD idea for a while. I can always get one later. I take your point on the graphics card but to be honest I haven't played anything this year and I'm not sure how many games I'll get into in future. So for 2d work the 8500gt does the job. Thanks for the suggestions though.

Main thing though, does the cart (end of previous page) look alright and should I choose a different cooler? Anything I've missed? Cheers


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Millennium said:


> the SSD idea for a while



SSD has its purpose but for a general usage or casual photoshop and video editing its not feasible. You'd be better off buying a 1TB or 1.5TB machanical hard disk drive as video editing can eat through a lot of storage quickly and graphics files can be massive if they're raw files.

Samsung EcoGreen F2 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 32MB Cac...
Samsung HD105SI EcoGreen F3 1TB Hard Drive SATAII ...
Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3 1TB Hard Drive SATAII...
Samsung EcoGreen F2 1.5TB Hard Drive SATAII 5400rp...
Western Digital WD10EARS 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 540...
Seagate ST31000528AS 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm...
Western Digital WD8000AARS 800GB Hard Drive SATAII...
Western Digital WD15EARS 1.5TB Hard Drive SATAII.....




Millennium said:


> to be honest I haven't played anything this year and I'm not sure how many games I'll get into in future. So for 2d work the 8500gt does the job. Thanks for the suggestions though.
> 
> Main thing though, does the cart (end of previous page) look alright and should I choose a different cooler? Anything I've missed? Cheers



If this is not a gaming system the 8500 GT should hold up for 2D work.  Its upto you to decide on what the usage of this rig shall be as it will influence the components you buy, if you are doing a greater portion of video editing and plan on doing more in the future maybe you should be looking at the AMD Phenom X6 processor, presuming the software you are using can use 6 cores/threads.

The Thermalright cooler looks good, I hear good things about the Zalman CNPS 9700 but i'm not upto date on coolers so somebody else can recommend you one.

Zalman  CNPS 9700 LED Socket 754, 940, 775, 939 &a...


----------



## Millennium (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Dent I already have a 2tb Sata drive (Hitachi). Your cooler is a little old now, I remember that back in the good old days  Has anyone got a cooler they can vouch for for 4ghz quad core s1156?


----------



## Millennium (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I did say monday, and the deed is done. Thanks to all you people who helped out. I picked up a bargain graphics card too, 44 quid lol!

"PNY Geforce GTS 250 / 512MB / PCI Express 2.0 / Graphics Card £43.99 @ Play.Com"

That was thanks to HotUKDeals, but I'm not sure if I can link in any case. Seemed a big discount. Maybe those gaming days will come back to me!

Here's hoping for a good build. Will keep you guys posted here.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Well I did say monday, and the deed is done. Thanks to all you people who helped out. I picked up a bargain graphics card too, 44 quid lol!
> 
> "PNY Geforce GTS 250 / 512MB / PCI Express 2.0 / Graphics Card £43.99 @ Play.Com"
> 
> ...



Hope you enjoy your rig, I would love to hear about how you're getting on once its all setup


----------



## Millennium (Jul 22, 2010)

All done! Had it built by 2pm yesterday, ran it in until today. Now running at 4ghz * 4! Lovely. Just need to push that a bit, maybe.

No problems building though the heatsink took a while to do properly! Great stuff, cheers.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Millennium said:


> All done! Had it built by 2pm yesterday, ran it in until today. Now running at 4ghz * 4! Lovely. Just need to push that a bit, maybe.
> 
> No problems building though the heatsink took a while to do properly! Great stuff, cheers.



Remember to stress test it, make it passes atleast 7hrs of prime 95 before you stamp it as stable. But yes, I'm glad to hear everything is well.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 22, 2010)

Millennium said:


> All done! Had it built by 2pm yesterday, ran it in until today. Now running at 4ghz * 4! Lovely. Just need to push that a bit, maybe.
> 
> No problems building though the heatsink took a while to do properly! Great stuff, cheers.



Don't forget to fill in your System Specification now.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 22, 2010)

All done. Thanks. Should I get a cheap SSD?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2010)

Millennium said:


> All done. Thanks. Should I get a cheap SSD?



still cannot see your system specs


----------



## Millennium (Jul 22, 2010)

can u see them now?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2010)

Millennium said:


> can u see them now?



nope


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 22, 2010)

damn i was hoping to catch you before you bought, the motherboard you have is ok and you should be able to hit a moderate oc, but with the specs that board has I doubt you will get a 4-4.2ghz oc probably more like 3.6-3.8. I was going to suggest shelling out a little bit more for a little better motherboard. but oh well, maybe I'm wrong and you will get a higer oc but the lower end boards usually dont get high end clocks.

EDIT: nevermind I see you got the UD4 and not the UD2 much better choice.


----------

